# Name aus der Datenbank bekommen



## SaraThei (1. Jun 2017)

Meine Gruppe und ich sollen für ein Hochschulprojekt mit Java programmieren. Wir sind alle ziemliche Anfänger und haben vor zwei Monaten das erste mal Java geöffnet. 
Nun soll ein Karteikartenprogramm erstellt werden.
Wir haben die GUI Oberfläche erstellt und diese mit ner Datenbank verknüpft. Wir sind sogar schon so weit, dass wir ne Art "Tabellenblätter" (wir kennen den richtigen Ausdruck nicht) in der DB mit Namen erstellen können. 
Jetzt möchten wir gerne diesen Namen in unserem Programm ausgegeben bekommen, wissen aber nicht genau wie wir das machen können. 
Vilelleicht per set.Name oder dergleichen. 
Im Internet haben wir leider nur Hilfestellungen und Tipps bekommen, wie man die Werte aus den einzelnen "Tabellen" herausbekommt und nicht den eigentlichen Namen. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht unser Problem und könnt uns helfen.


----------



## Robat (1. Jun 2017)

Meint ihr mit "Tabellenblätter" eventuell die Spaltennahmen, Tabellennamen? So ganz versteh ich euch nicht.
Die Spaltennamen kann man bspw über das `ResultSetMetaData` bekommen.


----------



## stg (1. Jun 2017)

Das sollte andersherum laufen. Deine Anwendung kennt das Datenbankmodell, also u.A. welche Tabellen es gibt und wie diese aufgebaut sind, und fragt dann im Betrieb die Datenbank nach bestimmten Daten, die dort abgelegt sind. Das Datenbank-Schema selbst abzufragen ist, wie eben genannt, eingeschränkt auch möglich, aber das mit an 1 grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht das, was ihr eigentlich machen wollt. Wenn doch, dann vermutlich, weil ihr noch nicht richtig verstanden habt, was eine Datenbank ist, wie diese arbeitet und wie man sie einsetzt.


----------

